# [Verkaufe] uploaded.net 3 Monate Premium



## bundesgerd (15. August 2015)

Hallo, ich habe kürzlich einen Premium-Account für uploaded.net erstellt und einen zusätzlichen 3-Monats-Account (nicht aktiviert) als Code erhalten.

Wer will kann zuschlagen. 12 Euro per paypal.

Bei Fragen bitte melden.

MfG


----------

